
FTC Approves Facebook Fine of About $5 Billion - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/technology/facebook-ftc-fine.html
======
dole
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819)

------
notinversed
The massive spike in FB stock as this was announced is not exactly
encouraging. All those executives getting paid largely in equity learned...
what exactly did they learn?

They don't even have to admit they did anything wrong? Zero fault? For
breaking Democracy? What the hell.

~~~
damq
1.81% is not a massive spike.

Also, "breaking democracy" is quite dramatic. Democracy isn't broken just
because your candidate lost.

~~~
MegaButts
The spike is significantly greater than the fine (of course the expected fine
was likely already priced beforehand and the unexpectedly low fine has
reassured investors that Facebook is back to business as usual).

------
jhauris
I'm surprised the 2 democrats voted against the settlement. Republicans are
normally seen as the pro-big-business party.

~~~
jbob2000
Umm... what?? Democrats are and have always been the big business party.

The Republicans are a mix of coal and gas, evangelicals, and
constitutionalists.

Edit: both parties are pro military

------
mikece
Even though that's a lot of money... I can't help thinking it's not nearly
enough.

~~~
dang
Can you please not post duplicate comments to HN? Repetition lowers the
signal/noise ratio.

